# vmx: Does not show nic interface speed



## kavitakr (Feb 26, 2022)

I see vmx on ESXi does not show the speed

```
vmx0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=4e403bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,VLAN_HWTSO,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6,NOMAP>
        ether 00:50:56:a7:5d:b4
        inet 10.10.4.25 netmask 0xffffffe0 broadcast 10.10.4.31
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: active
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```
em0 on ESXi shows properly

```
em0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=481249b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,LRO,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWFILTER,NOMAP>
        ether 00:50:56:a7:0f:7f
        inet 10.10.4.17 netmask 0xffffffe0 broadcast 10.10.4.31
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```

These is seen on FreeBSD 13, are there any fixes /patches ?


----------



## tingo (Mar 12, 2022)

It's a virtual interface - why do you think it will support more than one (virtual) speed? Check out the vmx(4) man page if you are interested in more info.


----------

